
What Makes This Song Great? Everything She Does Is Magic, by the Police - shawndumas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZavJLr5Otq4
======
peg_leg
First of all you have three amazing musicians and an impeccable performance.

The song starts nice and easy and quickly ramps up to the chorus. The chorus
is upbeat, forward-thinking, borrowing from the trends of the day of ska/punk
stylings.

The bridge is a nice musical breather that lifts up --- even has a synth riser
sound and stop before a drop. This technique is used a lot in dubstep today.
Back into a chorus with more elements tossed in adding more energy.

The tag and outtro are a nice, afterglow, kind of feel with new melodic and
lyrical content. As if the climax had been reached and it's time for a
cigarette.

That's what makes it great. It's musical sex.

